# Snipersling Black .60mm



## AUSSIE4 (Nov 21, 2019)

G'day everyone some snipersling latex I ordered in .60mm came today in the mail. A little shy of 1 and a half weeks from China which seems fantastic especially considering it was free standard shipping over here to Aus. I was told by a fair few people that they thought the .60 would be too much for 8mm steel and thought .50 was the best even though they hadn't yet tried the .60. Without trying the .50 I can say that the snipersling black .60 is a lot faster and quieter than my .60 sumeike that I have been using for quite some time. I am using a 20/15mm taper on the snipersling and it seems to work great. The pull is even smoother than that of the sumeike and even a little lighter.


----------



## Trap1 (Apr 12, 2020)

Stupid ?.. but measuring,cutting & tying black band, what do you mark it with?


----------



## AUSSIE4 (Nov 21, 2019)

Trap1 said:


> Stupid ?.. but measuring,cutting & tying black band, what do you mark it with?


No not stupid at all. I am lucky that my draw it short enough to cut my bands to 15cm which is just the width of the latex and I still have 10-15mm of pouch tie room. I noticed this snipersling has a slightly larger elongation factor than that of the sumeike so I mark at 15mm for the pouch. I just use a black ballpoint pen. I was also worried about how I would mark it but because the latex is coated in a white what I assume to be some type of talcum powder it isn't super black so I am still able to see my marks.👍


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

That could be nice with 25-10 taper 🤔
I don't think 0,6 is too much with 8mm steel, because I use 0,7 👍😎


----------



## AUSSIE4 (Nov 21, 2019)

Kalevala said:


> That could be nice with 25-10 taper 🤔
> I don't think 0,6 is too much with 8mm steel, because I use 0,7 👍😎


Yeah maybe it would be👍the 20/15 doesn't seem like it's too much at all. Not necessarily too much but some people say the .50 black is "way faster" than the .60 black but I can't seem to fathom how this would be considering a .10mm difference and you can match different tapers to get it travelling nearly or as fast as .50. Chris Graffin seems to be pretty set on the fact that .50 black is way faster than .60 black. But he doesn't have a chrony so there isn't a way of him showing that it's "way faster "


----------



## Chicxulub (Jul 14, 2021)

board member "unkraut" alias Th Cj showed tests in youtube video, which showed, that thicker bands were faster. Will link it here, when I found it.

I atm use GZK Green 0,66 for 8mm steel and its pretty fast.


----------



## AUSSIE4 (Nov 21, 2019)

Chicxulub said:


> board member "unkraut" alias Th Cj showed tests in youtube video, which showed, that thicker bands were faster. Will link it here, when I found it.


Yeah would love that link for sure! I think it depends I am not saying thicker bands are necessarily faster but I don't understand how they could be a lot slower than a thinner band. In general theory the thinner the latex the quicker it retracts to a certain point.


----------



## High Desert Flipper (Aug 29, 2020)

Several people have tested this pretty rigorously and found that thinner is a bit faster when properly matched to the ammo. going 0.5 to 0 6 isnt a huge difference though.


----------



## Booral121 (Jan 6, 2019)

Hello aus son I sent you one of the fish vids 🎯👍👊I don't really like it myself alot harder draw compared with the yellow and trap one a normal black or blue pen shows up no bother


----------



## Chicxulub (Jul 14, 2021)

Its also way more efficient, taking the same amount of rubber on a longer draw with less force. but this seems quite obvious.


----------



## AUSSIE4 (Nov 21, 2019)

Booral121 said:


> Hello aus son I sent you one of the fish vids 🎯👍👊I don't really like it myself alot harder draw compared with the yellow and trap one a normal black or blue pen shows up no bother


Yep I haven't tried the yellow yet but it's definitely lighter draw than my sumeike .60. It's a 15.5lb draw whereas my sumeike is a 18.6lb draw but the sumeike isn't faster👍


----------



## Booral121 (Jan 6, 2019)

AUSSIE4 said:


> Yep I haven't tried the yellow yet but it's definitely lighter draw than my sumeike .60. It's a 15.5lb draw whereas my sumeike is a 18.6lb draw but the sumeike isn't faster👍


Get the yellow 0.70 honestly son its one of the lightest draws but the power is scary fast 🎯👊👍👌


----------



## AUSSIE4 (Nov 21, 2019)

High Desert Flipper said:


> Several people have tested this pretty rigorously and found that thinner is a bit faster when properly matched to the ammo. going 0.5 to 0 6 isnt a huge difference though.


Okay thanks mate👌


----------



## AUSSIE4 (Nov 21, 2019)

Booral121 said:


> Get the yellow 0.70 honestly son its one of the lightest draws but the power is scary fast 🎯👊👍👌


I will stick with this black at the minute simply because it's better than my previous. Down the track I am sure it'll change again.👍


----------



## Booral121 (Jan 6, 2019)

High Desert Flipper your 100% right there bud I don't use any higher than 0.65 in any brand of elastic unless its snipersling yellow then I use 0.70 all tapered 18-23 using 8.7mm steels and I hunt really well with this accuracy kills and with the lighter setup my accuracy and consistency got better almost within the hour and I've never looked back 🎯👊👍👌


----------



## High Desert Flipper (Aug 29, 2020)

Booral121 said:


> High Desert Flipper your 100% right there bud I don't use any higher than 0.65 in any brand of elastic unless its snipersling yellow then I use 0.70 all tapered 18-23 using 8.7mm steels and I hunt really well with this accuracy kills and with the lighter setup my accuracy and consistency got better almost within the hour and I've never looked back 🎯👊👍👌



I am glad this works really well for you. My suggestion was merely to not put too much band behind the ball, often a thinner band will send the ammo out with the same speed but have a significantly lighter draw weight. Where this sweet spot is will vary between shooters with draw length, elongation factor used, etc.. I just wanted to make the point about optimizing bands for the ammo, especially for some of the newer folks who sometimes use way more band than they need.


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Well, that does it. I must order some Snipersling black. I was sold on the fast yellow as Min Mao sent me some samples last year and it's what I used til my latest 1632 single tube craze.

I am getting the .5mm as I use 6mm and 4.5mm bb's almost exclusively. I cut straight 6mm for the 4.5mm ammo and straight 8mm for the 6mm ammo. And it is a very shallow arc when I shoot even with my 56cm (22") to 61cm (24") draw length with a x5 elongation factor.

And I tune my band sets for tabs and let me tell ya Aussie... it is very quiet compared to old favorite which was .7mm Usopp Vanilla Bean in the same dimensions. 

Also about the same wait on post/delivery in Tennessee, U.S. as you had. Always under 2 weeks for me.

Great post. I enjoyed seeing ere'body's preferred set ups.


----------



## AUSSIE4 (Nov 21, 2019)

MakoPat said:


> Well, that does it. I must order some Snipersling black. I was sold on the fast yellow as Min Mao sent me some samples last year and it's what I used til my latest 1632 single tube craze.
> 
> I am getting the .5mm as I use 6mm and 4.5mm bb's almost exclusively. I cut straight 6mm for the 4.5mm ammo and straight 8mm for the 6mm ammo. And it is a very shallow arc when I shoot even with my 56cm (22") to 61cm (24") draw length with a x5 elongation factor.
> 
> ...


I am fairly sure they make a .4 band as well that would be better suited to that steel if they have it. Yep everything about it I love!


----------



## AUSSIE4 (Nov 21, 2019)

After experimenting with some different tapers so far the fastest and best matched to the 8mm steel seems to be a 23/18mm taper. The 22/12mm taper seemed quite sluggish and the 20/15mm also seemed a little sluggish but not as much as the 22/12mm. @Kalevala i tried a 25/10mm taper and still the 23/18 was faster for me. Would you mind trying it and letting me know how it goes for you? Any other taper recommendations would be great.👍


----------



## Booral121 (Jan 6, 2019)

AUSSIE4 said:


> After experimenting with some different tapers so far the fastest and best matched to the 8mm steel seems to be a 23/18mm taper. The 22/12mm taper seemed quite sluggish and the 20/15mm also seemed a little sluggish but not as much as the 22/12mm. @Kalevala i tried a 25/10mm taper and still the 23/18 was faster for me. Would you mind trying it and letting me know how it goes for you? Any other taper recommendations would be great.👍


18-23 is the taper of Kings son 🎯👌👍👊🤣


----------



## AUSSIE4 (Nov 21, 2019)

Booral121 said:


> 18-23 is the taper of Kings son 🎯👌👍👊🤣


Hahahaha working best for me currently thats for sure.👌


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

AUSSIE4 said:


> After experimenting with some different tapers so far the fastest and best matched to the 8mm steel seems to be a 23/18mm taper. The 22/12mm taper seemed quite sluggish and the 20/15mm also seemed a little sluggish but not as much as the 22/12mm. @Kalevala i tried a 25/10mm taper and still the 23/18 was faster for me. Would you mind trying it and letting me know how it goes for you? Any other taper recommendations would be great.👍


Would be nice to try that, but I don't have Black 0,6 🙁
I have no doubts, that 23-18 is fast, because I have tried 0,5 Black & 25-15 with 9,5mm steel.


----------



## AUSSIE4 (Nov 21, 2019)

Kalevala said:


> Would be nice to try that, but I don't have Black 0,6 🙁
> I have no doubts, that 23-18 is fast, because I have tried 0,5 Black & 25-15 with 9,5mm steel.


Yeah good vid mate👌👍


----------



## Elvisj93 (4 mo ago)

I'm experimenting with tapers with 8.7mm steel I find 22/12 .60 is nice but breaks quite quickly, 20/15 is ok and I'm using 22 straight cut atm but seems very fast and hard hitting but a stiff draw think next I'll be trying a 22/17 to see if it lightens the draw abit but keeps the speed there does anyone recommend a long lasting taper for 8.7 that has a nice lightish draw


----------



## Booral121 (Jan 6, 2019)

Elvisj93 said:


> I'm experimenting with tapers with 8.7mm steel I find 22/12 .60 is nice but breaks quite quickly, 20/15 is ok and I'm using 22 straight cut atm but seems very fast and hard hitting but a stiff draw think next I'll be trying a 22/17 to see if it lightens the draw abit but keeps the speed there does anyone recommend a long lasting taper for 8.7 that has a nice lightish draw


South Wales cattys 0.60 Red using the taper of legends 18-23 🎯👍👌👊🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿. Me personally I don't use any higher than 0.65 band in any brand of elastic unless it's snipersling yellow then I use 0.70 all tapered 18-23 and I hunt really really well with theses setups with 8.7mm steels.


----------



## Elvisj93 (4 mo ago)

Yh I think I'll try 22/17 as my tips are 22mm so I'll take of a mm to compensate 👍👌 and I have a roll of .60 south Wales catty red 👍


----------



## HeathyCopie (Oct 4, 2016)

AUSSIE4 said:


> G'day everyone some snipersling latex I ordered in .60mm came today in the mail. A little shy of 1 and a half weeks from China which seems fantastic especially considering it was free standard shipping over here to Aus. I was told by a fair few people that they thought the .60 would be too much for 8mm steel and thought .50 was the best even though they hadn't yet tried the .60. Without trying the .50 I can say that the snipersling black .60 is a lot faster and quieter than my .60 sumeike that I have been using for quite some time. I am using a 20/15mm taper on the snipersling and it seems to work great. The pull is even smoother than that of the sumeike and even a little lighter.
> 
> View attachment 352951
> View attachment 352952
> View attachment 352953


I`m a little late to the party. I have been shooting .6 snipersling black short draw(31") tapered 25-17... 8mm steel, blistering fast speeds and not totally maxed out(2" extra past my anchor point).. Straight through a right guard(other deodorants are available) can at 20 meters.. Fizzy drink cans and steel cans are usually not a problem but pressurised deodorant cans with 8mm steel I have not managed before. I nice draw for the speeds..


----------



## europunk (5 mo ago)

Booral121 said:


> Get the yellow 0.70 honestly son its one of the lightest draws but the power is scary fast 🎯👊👍👌


Sounds awesome. Are you talking about the sniper sling .70 ? Because I’m shooting GZK .50 full butterfly now. Do you think the .70 would be too hard of a pull? I’m trying to get my 3/8” steel and 10mm lead as close to 350 FPS as possible


----------

